
Apple’s Stumbling HomePod Isn’t the Hot Seller It Wanted - SREinSF
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-12/apple-s-stumbling-homepod-isn-t-the-hot-seller-company-wanted
======
justherefortart
Most things Apple are just disposable toys now anyway. If you're not in a tech
hub and don't need it for development testing, why would you get a product
that's inferior to what both google and amazon already offer?

Notwithstanding fans buying some. Apple TV comes to mind as a similar too late
to market product.

